# Radon ZR Race 8.0 Rahmengröße (20"/22") + 27,5" / 29"



## MTB_Sebb (23. Juni 2015)

Guten Abend liebe Radon-Fans, 

ich bin 1,89m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm und überlege momentan mir das Radon ZR Race 8.0 in 22" zuzulegen.

Meint ihr das könnte gut passen?
Ich möchte von der Sitzposition eher aufrecht als sportlich sitzen. Dann wäre ein 22" doch besser als ein 20", richtig?

Nächstes "Problem": 
Ich bin mir sehr unsicher ob 27,5" oder 29". Ich komme von einem 26" und meine ersten beiden Probefahrten auf einem Cube Race One in 29" waren irgendwie sehr ungewohnt.
Bezüglich der Sitzposition (komfortabel) wäre doch das 27,5" besser geeignet? Oder kann man das so nicht sagen?

Würde mich über Eure Hilfe sehr freuen.

Beste Grüße & danke
Sebb


----------



## boarderking (23. Juni 2015)

MTB_Sebb schrieb:


> Dann wäre ein 22" doch besser als ein 22", richtig?



dann würde ich ein 22 oder ein 22 nehmen!  Ich würde bei einem Hardtail und erst recht bei deiner Größe 29 zoll empfehlen, aber das sollte man vieleicht mal ausprobiert haben. Die Sitzposition wird bei den Größerern Rädern da dann auch eher höhere Front eher komfortabler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Sebb (24. Juni 2015)

Hi!
Sorry, da war ein Schreibfehler... habe es korrigiert. 
Sollte heißen: Dann wäre unter der Berücksichtigung das man eine komfortable Sitzposition bevorzugt ein 22" doch besser als ein 20", richtig?

29" fand ich wie gesagt bei dem Cube Race One irgendwie "merkwürdig". Vermutlich einfach nur ungewohnt... soll ja nicht heissen das es schlecht ist. Deshalb bevorzugte ich aber bisher eher ein 27,5", ich komme ja von einem 26".

Beste Grüße
Sebb


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. Juni 2015)

Der kleinere Rahmen ist aufrechter, weil du dich nicht so weit nach vorne beugen musst.
Generell wäre das ZR Team das bessere Rad für dich, wenn du eine aufrechtere Sitzposition möchtest.
Das Race ist wie der Name sagt, recht sportlich und eher fürs "auf dem Rad liegen" gemacht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juni 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Der kleinere Rahmen ist aufrechter, weil du dich nicht so weit nach vorne beugen musst.
> Generell wäre das ZR Team das bessere Rad für dich, wenn du eine aufrechtere Sitzposition möchtest.
> Das Race ist wie der Name sagt, recht sportlich und eher fürs "auf dem Rad liegen" gemacht.





MTB_Sebb schrieb:


> Hi!
> Sorry, da war ein Schreibfehler... habe es korrigiert.
> Sollte heißen: Dann wäre unter der Berücksichtigung das man eine komfortable Sitzposition bevorzugt ein 22" doch besser als ein 20", richtig?
> 
> ...


Hallo Sebb,

grds. wäre bei einer 89er Innenbeinlänge das 20" richtig. Ich vermute allerdings mal frech, daß Du nicht richtig gemessen hast. Die Beine wären sonst arg kurz....
Bitte die Wasserwaage zwischen den Beinen FEST nach oben ziehen... Gnade für die "wichtigen" Teile ist in dem Moment nicht angesagt... Dann Abstand Boden - Oberkante Wasserwaage (diese natürlich waagerecht) messen. Ohne Schuhe!

Ansosnten gilt, daß der GRÖSSERE Rahmen komfortabler ist. Die Sattelüberhöhung macht nämlich mehr aus, als der längere Rahmen!

Rein objektiv solltest Du Dich für ein 29er entscheiden. Macht bei dieser Körpergröße Sinn.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## MTB_Sebb (25. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe es aber noch mal überprüft und es sind genau 92cm - also 3cm Differenz.  

Der Robin bei Bike Discount in Bonn hat mich sehr gut beraten und ich fühlte mich auf dem 22" doch wohler. Das 20" bin ich auch gefahren, aber die Sattenüberhöhung war auch schon sehr krass - so wie Du auch schon sagtest Karsten.

Somit ist es nun das ZR Race 8.0 in 27,5" (22" Rahmen) geworden. 29" bin ich ebenfalls gefahren (das 7.0), aber ich fühlte mich auf dem 27,5er einfach wohler, auch wenn bei meiner Köfpergröße in der Regel eher zum 29" geraten wird.

Ich sags mal so, mit dem 26" kam ich mit meiner Körpergröße ja auch klar...  

Danke Euch!

Beste Grüße
Sebb


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Juni 2015)

MTB_Sebb schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich habe es aber noch mal überprüft und es sind genau 92cm - also 3cm Differenz.
> 
> ...


Super, bei 93er Schrittlänge liegt der Griff zum 22" auch schon nahe. Besser als alles Reden oder schreiben ist ohnehin auszuprobieren. Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!!!


----------

